Ask HN: What are your useful tips to learn coding? - algebrax
======
ramtatatam
When I started my journey I imagined a program was like a building and I
always wanted to build hidden rooms so only I knew how to get there :-) So in
my early years I was solving problems that were important for me - how do I
ask user for password, how do I hide output when user is typing password, how
do I store password so it's not possible to see it (at least easily) - all
silly stuff but it was a lot of fun :-)

What does that mean to you? Rather than `to learn coding` I would rephrase it
to `learn to solve your problems` - and pick the best tool for the job. Of
course `the best tool for the job` will come from your experience, and most
likely it will be different depending on circumstances.

So it boils down to you finding funny problems to solve - almost like being on
a secret mission :-)

------
payamrastogi
Practice... try paper and pen first follow language convention and coding
standards

